# Fursuit head done...?



## Sir Mister (Mar 19, 2011)

I have recently "finished" my first fursuit head! Before I officially declare it done I was hoping to receive some comments/suggestions/criticisms.

Here's the link to the DeviantArt: http://sirmistah.deviantart.com/#/d3c114s


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 19, 2011)

Explain the skeleton you used to make the base of the mask..


----------



## Sir Mister (Mar 19, 2011)

I used a modeling material called "Wonderflex" I think. It can be twisted and molded using heat. I formed the skeleton from tons of how-to videos for canine based heads on youtube. If you need a picture with a different angle feel free to ask.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 19, 2011)

Wonderflex is cool but I don't know if it was such a good idea for this- the sun or really any heat source could warp it.

BLUNTLY but here is what I found off hand just looking at it.

The head is too boxy.
The muzzle slopes too much giving it a dish face.
The ears are too close together.
The forehead is a bit long and wide, over all too big.
The nose is misshapen and long.
You really should shave the hair on the muzzle.
The bottom jaw seems almost nonexistent- that may be due to the furpile being so long.

Did you not sew a neck cover?


----------



## Sir Mister (Mar 20, 2011)

ok, I think I know how I can solve the noze, muzzle, ears and jaw problems with relatively little pain, but I can't come up with any solutions for the boxy head and the big forehead. Do you have any suggestions. As for the neck cover, I did not sew it yet. It slipped my mind, but thanks for reminding me! *Epic facepalm*


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 20, 2011)

If you could just set the ears apart a bit and make them a tad bit larger it might help curb the large forehead- also fixing the above listed things you mentioned might just make it look smaller as well.


----------



## Sir Mister (Mar 20, 2011)

ok, thanks for your help! I'll post it when done.


----------



## Sir Mister (Mar 28, 2011)

Ok, *wipes sweat off of forehead* done. I enlarged the ears and  separated them; performed some surgical magic on the nose; increased the  mouth thickness; and made a neck cover. As for the wonderflex and the  air circulation, I have been working on adding support to the frame with  plastic splints and creating filters under the muzzle, behind the head  and on the sides. the link is in my signature.


----------



## Birdeh (Mar 28, 2011)

It looks better now that it's shaved down, but just a suggestion for the next mask--
You don't seem to have a lot of 'bone structure' going on. Don't really see eye ridges or cheek bones. That'll help clear the boxiness. And I still don't see a bottom jaw. ._.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 28, 2011)

Yea the bottom jaw seems a bit awol at the moment. Ears do look better though. Not bad for a first try.


----------



## Grendel (Mar 28, 2011)

The fur is going in the wrong directions and appears to be unshaven but haphazardly attacked with scissors in a Three Stooges style bowl cut around the mouth.


----------



## Birdeh (Mar 28, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Yea the bottom jaw seems a bit awol at the moment. Ears do look better though. Not bad for a first try.



I agree. And also.. next time, try using foam? Actually, why didn't you use it this time? To be unique? Or is foam expencive where you live?


----------



## Sir Mister (Mar 28, 2011)

hmm, I can fix the chin thing easily, as well as the "bad fur day" hair style. will post when done.


----------



## Grendel (Mar 28, 2011)

Wonderflex is known to degrade over time and crack. If it cracks it could cut your face. 
Wonderflex degrades faster under pressure and in contact with skin oils.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 28, 2011)

no offense, but you may want to scrap it and try again with different materials.


----------



## Grendel (Mar 28, 2011)

Fay V said:


> no offense, but you may want to scrap it and try again with different materials.


 
The expreience can only help you improve on the next one.
And when you re-do it do not use Wonderflex and make sure to lay the fur in the correct direction and shave it down and not trim or cut it with the scissors.


----------

